# Lemon Artichoke Chicken Lasagna



## acariciar (Jul 18, 2006)

For the last 2 years this has been served at a luncheon that was catered in for everyone I work with.  I have searched and searched and cannot find a recipe!  It's really delicious and if anyone can help me out, I would be so greatful!
Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## SharonT (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's one for Artichoke Lasagna Would be easy to add the chicken. 
You could also browse through the many recipes for Vegetable Lasagna and there are also lots for Chicken and Spinach Lasagna.  You could substitute the artichokes in those...   Oooorrrrr track down the caterers and ask!


----------



## mish (Jul 19, 2006)

acariciar said:
			
		

> For the last 2 years this has been served at a luncheon that was catered in for everyone I work with. I have searched and searched and cannot find a recipe! It's really delicious and if anyone can help me out, I would be so greatful!
> Thanks!
> Cheryl


 
I would 'wing' it. I would use a white sauce with the dish. I would grill, broil or whatever method you prefer to cook the chicken, shred, add herbs and spices to your taste, & some lemon juice. Prepare the noodles, drain and set aside. Make up a combo of ricotta, egg, and cheese and incorporate the chicken and diced artichokes (either steamed or canned). Alternate layers as you would a lasagna, with cheese (if you like), sauce, chicken combo mixture. Top with a little more sauce and cheese, cover and bake at about 350 until cooked through.

If you're making your own homemade pasta for the noodles, add some lemon juice to the mix.


----------



## acariciar (Jul 20, 2006)

*Both great ideas!!!*

Thank you both!  I'm not very good at winging it but my daughter is and I will just have her wing it for me!  Thanks again and I will let you know how it turns out!


----------

